
The most unlikely person to teach me to be a better software engineer - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-05-30-6-things-michael-jordan-taught-me/
======
xueyongg
What are some of the other domains that you have learnt and helped you to be a
better software engineer! For me, that will be the sports through the life of
Michael Jordan. Do check it out!

